# Help - just rescued pigeon hit by car



## alikat747 (Jan 1, 2010)

*Updates On Pigeon Hit By Car....see Last Text*

Hi - just rescued a pigeon that was obviously hit by a car in our parking garage. Someone had put it on a towel and away from the lane and where no cars could park. There a feathers everywhere and it has a ton of feathers missing from its back but the wings look ok. It did try to get away from me and looked like it had difficulty moving its wings - I'm sure, given the injury to its back. I was able to cover it with the towel, put it in a large bag I had in the car and have brought it home and placed it in one of our larger kitty carriers with plenty of fleece pads and towels. We have placed a small bowl of shelled sunflower seeds (unsalted) (we feed the birds and squirrels in our yard and get them at the bird store) as well as a small bowl of water. I have covered the carrier on two sides with a towel, leaving the front open to get warmth from an overhead light and our furnace....it's in our laundry room and the warm air is ducted in but not on him directly. So - there are some areas on his/her back that have some blood where all the feathers were knocked out. Is there anything I should do to prevent infection? It has walked a little bit, so I'm hoping its back is ok. As it is New Year's Eve, no one is open and I called all the 24-hr emergency vets but they can't work on wildlife and the wildlife rescues are closed until Saturday. I would love to help this bird make it long enough to get it to a rescue center on Saturday - any good ideas for me? Thanks so much and a Happy, Healthy New Year....let's keep our fingers crossed for this little 'messenger of the gods'!
Edit/Delete Message


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Where in California are you? We may have a member near by that can help.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Welcome! Thank you so much for assisting this injured pigeon. I'm in South Orange County - Lake Forest. I would be happy to help if I am anywhere near you .. also happy to try and help if you care to call - 949-584-6696.

You've done well thus far in your care. For the moment, I don't think you need to do anything further.

Please get back to us as soon as you can with your location.

Terry


----------



## cats6birds4 (Oct 4, 2003)

Hi and thank you for taking the little pigeon in and caring for
him. I am in Ventura and am available to help if you are anywhere
in my area. I will also be in Los Angeles on Saturday. Call anytime
(805) 320-2438.

Beth


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

Bird's wounds can be treated same as wounds in humans.
Flush wound with saline solution and clean from dirt if any.
Apply Neosporin or some other antibiotic ointment and leave bird in quiet, semi dark space with feed and water. You can mix bit honey and pinch of salt in the water.
Bird will need hydrating (if cannot drink alone deep her beak in the dish to taste water) to replenish lost blood.
Apply ointment three time a day to keep wound covered and clean.
You can get Arnica pills from the health shop and use it for swelling and bruises.
Vet will need to check bird for broken bones but do not let him put her down, even if not releaseable, pigeons are nice pets.


----------



## alikat747 (Jan 1, 2010)

*Thank you!!*

Thanks to all of you for replying!!! I did put some sugar and salt in the water and first started to use a small 1ml syringe (we've got tons as 3 of our cats our on liquid meds) and my new guest started really going after it. Then I held the water dish under his/her nose and it began to drink quite readily! I feel like this is a good sign! It did try to eat some of the sunflower seeds in the bowl I put out, but is either having some trouble, or isn't interested at the moment.

Currently, it is still in the cat carrier, on several layers of fleece, towels and fleece on the top. I've covered the carrier with a beach towel and it's on top of the bed in the guest room!! Hoping it makes it through the night and then I will try cleaning the wound with normal saline and using neosporin. It does seem to be favoring its right foot, which is slightly curled...........so new to me. I rescued a Cooper's hawk several years ago that landed on our patio and couldn't walk. Took it to the Lindsay Wildlife Center where it did ok for a day, then went down from there. Ended up with West Nile. I'm hoping this isn't the fate for my friend. By the way, we live in Piedmont/Oakland up in Northern California. If any of you have contacts up here, I would be grateful. Thanks again. Ali


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

You can try offering mixed seeds, pop corn, bread crumbs... If he is not eating yet do not worry too much. They can survive without eating for some time and stress and pain are main reason for not eating. Drinking is more important at this stage. 
Most of the diseases are treatable. Question is if the person who cares is prepared to put efforts. Wildlife centers have different rules though.
I hope that someone will be soon online from your area.


----------



## alikat747 (Jan 1, 2010)

Thanks plamenh - he is drinking the electrolyte mix I made up for him yesterday, still not interested in any food. I was able to reach one of the docs at the Lindsay Wildlife Center as she was walking out the door this am, and she also says to just concentrate on the liquids for now. Unfortunately, they don't take in domestic pigeons (mine has pink feet), so I will have to get him to Wild Care in San Rafael tomorrow somehow. We will donate whatever it takes to fix his wings, help his feathers grow back and his general care and hopefully, they will let me release him back to his home area. As I have 8 cats, I'm not really equipped to care in the long term and he might need more hospital care for internal injuries we don't know about. But,he was active this am and is quite alert. I'm keeping a towel over the carrier to keep it cozy and making sure he's drinking. Thanks for your great advice!


----------



## alikat747 (Jan 1, 2010)

*Update!*

Update: "Pidgie" is holding his own. I just went to check on him and he was sitting on top of the little bowl with bread crumbs and he also pooped - looks like normal pigeon poop: green with white and a little either very dark green or black. He is letting me hold him and kiss/stroke his head....probably too tired to care....just hoping he hangs on til I can get him to San Rafael tomorrow. Must say, finding him and this website has been extremely eye-opening....makes me want to build an aviary! We have already built a "cat house" which is completely enclosed with heavy-duty deer wire, mosquito mesh, Trex decking, a corrigated clear plastic roof and concrete foundation! The kitties can access it through a kitty door in the kitchen which opens up into a clear sided/roofed "skyway" taking them the 6-7 feet over to their play house. Obviously, we are serious about our wild birds, and don't let our cats out...at least not out out! The kitty house is over 200 sq. ft. and 6 feet high - plenty of room. There is an area next to it of about another 100 sq. ft that we haven't developed yet which would be a perfect spot for an aviary and our neighbor wouldn't mind if we went over 10 feet high.......oh, oh - I think I may be getting into pigeons.......what say you?????


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Ali.....*please DON'T *take her/him to Wildcare. They will very likely put the pigeon down. They have a very, very strict protocol for treating pigeons and honestly, it is draconian. Unless the injury is incredibly, incredibly simple and quick to treat, they usually just kill pigeons. They don't really extend much to feral pigeons. They put down 5 birds in a row I brought to them - although all were treatable and heal-able....none were terminal. I had to stop going there, and now just treat any feral which crosses my path or is given to me on my own dime with my avian vet (a rather expensive dime, I might add...but the vet also has an incredible success rate !) 

Believe me, most pigeonfolk around here agree _they are no friend to ferals in need...._

*I PM'ed you my tel #. Please call me *so I can at least meet you somewhere at your convenience, and have a look at your new-found friend. I may even be able to take her. We have a lot of Bay Area members around who can also pitch in.

Hope to hear from you...and thanks for saving his life.


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

It is great to hear for his improvement. I can only welcome your idea to keep him and build aviary. Pigeons are completely different kind of pets than cats.
Just couple of suggestions:
- Get him mixed seeds (wild bird mix type) bread is fine but for short period.
- Do not kiss him, as he needs parasites treatment and bath, wash your hands after handling him it is feral bird and our towns are not the cleanest places on the globe.
- I Agree with Jaye's suggestions about Wildlife rescues and Vets, I have my experience with them.


----------



## alikat747 (Jan 1, 2010)

Again, plamenh - thanks for your suggestions. Don't worry, I take precautions. Also, I absolutely will NOT let anyone put this bird down - he's a real fighter and if he makes it through this night I think he has a real chance. Will keep everyone posted. I have contacted Jaye via email and we will figure something out!


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

With Jaye, you are in good hands  wish you fast recovery there.


----------



## alikat747 (Jan 1, 2010)

*01/02/10 - Latest Update*

Good morning! Pidgie is still holding his own and drinks the electolyte replacement water when offered. I don't think he's doing it on his own though. He's pooped again and it looks normal - of course, I'm no expert here, but it seems right. Still not interested in food and it does appear that his right wing/shoulder may be injured and he can't stand up on his legs (that's been since the beginning). Hoping to make contact with Jaye later this AM and get this little guy the care he deserves. Really do appreciate those of you who have sent messages - it was such a huge relief to find this site and get instant feedback. You are ALL fantastic! Ali


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

I would on some stage rty handfeeding him. Procedure is as follows:
Defrost some peas/corn under the hot water untill slightly warm. You can wrap him in towel or t-shirt to stop him struggle. Take bird in your lap and open beak gently. Pop in the mouth one piece and push it inside down the throat so he can swallow. Repeat procedure with 40~50 pieces. Feed him twice a day untill he starts eating alone. I'm mentioning this just in case that you still taking care for the bird and Jaye is not able to take over today.


----------



## alikat747 (Jan 1, 2010)

*"Pidgie" now in the hands of an expert!*

 All because of this amazing site and so many caring people, I was able to hand "Pidgie" over to Jaye from San Francisco who will continue to care for him until his vet can see him on Monday. Per Jaye, Pidgie is in pretty good shape, all things considered but may have two broken legs which is why he can't stand. His wings seem to be ok. It's a mystery what happened to all the feathers on his back.....now we're not sure if it was a car or something else. To put anyone's fears to rest, we do not have cats in our parking garage. Hopefully, the vet will be able to shine some light on what happened to this brave little guy. Pidgie was full of energy when Jaye came over to get him which is such a great relief to me and bodes well for his recovery...and there was no sight of parasites - so pretty good news all around!


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Yup - got him home and started on Cipro and ibuprophen. He\she then had a nice meal of 11 pieces of veggie. Amazingly considering he hadn't eaten for a couple of days his weight is still pretty good - maybe a tad underweight but certainly NOT emaciated by any stretch. An adult. Mouth's clean and pink. The injuries are a mystery. Abrasions on her back both near the shoulders and down by the tail. All tailfeathers dropped. Feeling from foot up to abdomen left leg seems to be intact and he does grip with it sometimes. The right leg is limp and feels broken for sure. Her wings "spring back" when manipulated into the open position - no obvious breaks there at least from what l can see. She also flapped a bit - and doth protest spiritedly when toweled (!) Breastbone feels intact from crop to vent. His tailbone\backbone also felt continuous and he\she could actually wiggle his rump. He doesn't use his legs at all (he did push off of the good leg once or twice but makes zero attempt to stand on it). She's on heat for the night and also may have eaten some wholegrain bread pieces l gave. Saw him preening himself a bit a while ago. She appears calm and breathing isn't laboured. As Ali said - l expected far worse. l mean he does generally remain stationary and uses the wings to balance and turn - so we will see what other injures might become apparent at the vet's on Monday. Send your best vibes to Pidgie and l will keep y'all posted and also post a photo


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thank you Jaye and Alikat! It's wonderful that the two of you could work together to get the pigeon into the hands of Jaye, who can carry on with the care that's needed! 

I am always so very happy to see this discussion board work this way .. the way it's supposed to! 

Terry


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

Great update Jaye, it looks promissing. It is possible that left leg painful so that is not using it (bruise, sprained, strained)???

Ali you did a great job helping this bird and keeping it alive. Thank you!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

alikat747, if not for your caring and taking this little one in, he wouldn't have had a chance. Thank you for all that you did for him. Now he will have a chance. He's in good hands.


----------



## alikat747 (Jan 1, 2010)

*Jaye - you're fantastic!!!*

Thanks so much for the update on "my baby". I was going to call you this morning, but saw the post and know you've got your hands full. Maybe I'll try later. (I've got patients to see today.) As I said, and echoing other comments, this IS exactly the way such a message board is supposed to work and I couldn't be more grateful. In this day and age when it's hard enough to get people to care about other people much less animals, this site (and other animal rescue sites, for sure) remind us that there are people who do actually care.....it's very comforting!


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

A brilliant rescue and am looking forward to hearing the updates on the little one.

Janet


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

HIP HIP HOORAY TO ALI AND JAYE!! 

WELL DONE! 

To be VERY honest, I have to admit that I'm glad you are in CA, Ali...we have lots of members there compared to other parts of the country!!

Along with Ali, we will be watching to see how the Vet visit goes, Jaye!

AND, of course, goes without saying that we wish all the best for this little one! 

So, Ali...still thinking about having a pigeon or two? Has the site got some beauties for you! Pigeons make great pets! 

Love and Hugs
Shi with Mr. Squeaks/Dom/Gimie/WoeBeGone


----------



## alikat747 (Jan 1, 2010)

You are sooooo sweet! I can't believe this - it's like finding a "long-lost family"....you pigeon people are about as wonderful as cat/dog/bear people. I definitely will consider taking the plunge and becoming a 'full-fledged' pigeon person.....things have to kind of quiet down a bit first, though: we have 8 cats, I take care of my 94-1/2 year old mom who lives 4 hours away and I go up every 10-14 days or so for about 3-6 days....AND....we also have an elderly aunt of mine in the City we are helping the weeks that I'm home. Whew - BUT....I just absolutely fell in love with this bird and his/her courage and desire to survive so I can see the day coming! In the meantime, I do intend to stay active here and learn all I can. Thanks for all your encouraging words!


mr squeaks said:


> HIP HIP HOORAY TO ALI AND JAYE!!
> 
> WELL DONE!
> 
> ...


----------



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

Ali and Jaye..........great teamwork!!! Thank you both so much for helping this little one.

I know she will get the best of care with Jaye and I look forward to the updates.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

She/he continues to be stable. Not very photogenic, however; she kept closing her eyes at the camera flash so a pic will have to wait.

Is eating and drinking on his own now. Likes whole-grain bread and loves safflower seeds. Poops look very good, it's just that he can get himself a bit messy since he lies on his stomach mostly. But he can sidle around the cage using his wings and 'better' leg.

Is very alert and a cutie, too (a blue check). The legs continue to show the same condition as above...so am hoping the vet can shed some light. Am figuring for sure she will require an x-ray or two.

Will likely get to the vet by tom'w afternoon, so I will post back then.


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

Ali, I never had opportunity to chat with bear people, that will be new experience. 

Jaye, what are the options to cast/sling him until Vet checks him? You know bird better, but if he moves around with this broken leg is there a chances for further tissue damage? (Just thought)


----------



## alikat747 (Jan 1, 2010)

That's a good point Plamenh but so far "Mr. Pidgie" is doing ok. Talked to Jaye late this afternoon as he was at the avian vet's office. Looks like they will do xrays tomorrow (the doc didn't think it would hurt to wait a day). Once they know what's up with both legs - where the breaks are, etc. then they can fix him up. I'm really anxious to get this done for him considering it's been since the 31st. Jaye says his appetite is great though and all other signs seem good. I won't be fully relieved until this ordeal is behind us all!

My husband and I are just 'loopy' about bears and I've studied them for years. We actually have quite a few who are real friends and it's always a treat to run into them in the woods or have them come for a visit.....this is up in the mountains, of course. Anything you want to know about bears, just let me know. I do some work with big cats, too - don't know where you are in South 
Africa, but maybe close to some wild areas???????? You are lucky if that's the case.

We'll be keeping you all informed of Pidgie's progress......
Ali


----------



## alikat747 (Jan 1, 2010)

ooops - it says, Johannesburg..........any wild areas left?


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

Well I'm fine with the bears, being watching them in the woods in Eastern Europe, but never came across bear people. 
Wild areas in South Africa, no. We have here Kruger National is 20000 square kilometers preserved piece of wilderness as many others, but not real humanless wild area. They are in Central Africa and shrinking.
Good luck with Mr. Pidgie and x-rays.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Well....good news....

....she has 2 broken legs.

(hmmm...how often do you hear those 2 phrases together  )

But I am kinda serious. I mean, I was pretty worried about possible skeletal damage to her abdomen, as well as serious internal injuries....that would have been very horrible.

But it turns out her right leg (the better one) is broken at the tarsometatarsus (bone between 'ankle' and knee) while the left is broken at the tibiatarsus (between knee and 'hip'). No other bodily damage.

Also, the breaks felt clean to the vet. Thus, she offered 2 possible treatments. the cheaper being, forego the xray and just reset the legs by manipulating them while the pidge is under sedation. Fairly likely to result in a good heal. The more expensive being to anesthetize, x-ray, and set the legs...advantage being they could then be set as perfectly as possible.

Bless Ali, we discussed it over the phone...and she opted for the more thorough treatment.

Doctor thinks that she was hit by a car and the breaks are compression breaks, meaning her legs were basically jammed upwards into her body.

The birdie is on Medacam for this evening and I will bring her back tom'w AM for the procedure. She will then be splinted for a few weeks while on Medacam and Neocalglucon (to promote bone growth).

She continues to eat and drink well, and is alert.


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

Despite two broken legs, the news is really assuring. If she didn’t absorb hit with legs, her body will be all broken. Thank you for update Jaye.


----------



## alikat747 (Jan 1, 2010)

Listen Jaye, it's God bless YOU....you are the one who has taken Pidgie's care to the next level. I'm just grateful I found him, first, this site, second.....and YOU!!! Am home all day and just waiting for the vet to call (remember, *82........)! Can't wait to have him well again. 

Huge hugs! Ali


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

OK, latest update: she is doing well. Had the procedure done to her this afternoon...was put under, x-rayed, and had legbones reset and splinted quite heavily. Also, the doc removed the remaining downy feathers from her back and treated the abrasions.

Poor kid, she ain't happy....but she's on Medacam, which certainly smooooooooths things out for her (it's the Vicodin of the pet med world, after all). Doc said it was ultimately good to have x-rayed because it showed a few things she wouldn't have assumed otherwise. 

Anyway, very successful procedure. So she will stay on Medacam, Neocalglucon, and also an antibiotic called Sulfatrin, which I have never used before.

She is resting in cage with heat. As you'd imagine, hard for her to move about with the two cumbersome splints. But on the other hand, they do actually allow her to stand up at times. Prognosis looks very good.


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

Great update Jaye, I'm glad this baby is doing well.
I'm sure you came across Sulfatrim under differetnt name, it is very popular. I used Trisulfa.

*sulfamethoxazole-trimethoprim (co-trimoxazole)*
Apo-Sulfatrim (CA), Apo-Sulfatrim DS (CA), Bactrim, Bactrim DS, Fectrim (UK), Novo-Trimel (CA), Novo-Trimel DS (CA), Nu-Cotrimox (CA), Nu-Cotrimox DS (CA), Septra, Septra DS, Septrin (UK), Sulfatrim, Trisulfa (CA), Trisulfa DS (CA), Trisulfa S Suspension (CA)


----------



## alikat747 (Jan 1, 2010)

Jaye, you're just great taking such good care of this special, valiant bird. It was great to talk with you yesterday and the vet you use is fantastic. Hope she'll remember me when we visit.......have you noticed that about pigeons???? Do they 'recognize' friends????? Ali


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Actually, pigeons can recognize a large number of different faces. 
So it's better to stay on their good side............................cause they won't forget who you are!


----------



## Ivor (May 12, 2008)

I just found this thread I was talking with Jaye yesterday since he came over to find out what happen with a pigeon that I found, he also have another pigeon that I found a few weeks ago but he is doing much better, he just need to gain more weight and will be ready to be free, Jaye is an amazing person, is a person that when you meet, you will never forget and of course you will keep him in your life forever, I'm so glad that Ali and Jaye met and work together, Ali you also have a friend in me, I'm in SF and guys I'm sure that this little pidgie will be in a great shape very soon. Many prayers and good wishes to mr. Pidgie 

Ivette


----------



## alikat747 (Jan 1, 2010)

thanks, Ivor....I know EXACTLY what you mean! Ali


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Update.

She is doing well.....has figured out how, by using her wings, to actually 'stand up' on the two splinted legs while propping her chest up on a folded towel.

She has pretty much stopped eating on her own, however...which is no surprise considering how alien all of this must seem. So I am back to veggie-popping. Abrasions are healing on her back, poops look fine.


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Ali & Jaye,

Must say what a brilliant rescue story this has been to date, absolute dedication on both sides, amazing what's been achieved so far.

I just wanted to wish little Pidgie a good and speedy recovery.

Janet


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

WE, too, are flyin' in to give our KUDOS!!

Looking forward to positive updates! The GOOD news is that pigeons usually heal quickly!!

Isn't it GREAT to "network?!"

ALL OUR BEST with LOVE and HUGS and SCRITCHES

Shi and Mr. Squeaks/Dom/Gimie/WoeBeGone


----------



## alikat747 (Jan 1, 2010)

Thanks Jay3 for today's update! As a hospice nurse, I see these fluctuations in appetite pretty frequently, and sometimes it's related to medication - in Pidgie's case, it could be all the accumulated 'shock'.....sounds like you've seen it before, too cause you sure know what to do!!!

And thanks to everyone who reply to this posting. It means so much to hear all your wonderful thoughts! As I continue to hope for a good outcome for this brave little bird, it's just amazing to be a part of such a fantastic network of people! 
Ali


----------



## alikat747 (Jan 1, 2010)

*Whee - got to see 'my' Pidgie last night!*

Wheeeee - got to see my little rescued Pidgie last night! Was in The City helping my aunt do some errands, so called Jaye to ask if it would be ok to stop by. Being the wonderful person he is, he graciously invited me over for a visit and it was just fantastic to see how well our little one is doing. She has now lost ALL her back and tail feathers, but buds are popping out on the tail. It seems like it must be so strange for her as I'm sure she'd have much better balance if she had a tail........but, she is getting around in her cage quite well using her wings which are really strong to help get herself propped up on her splinted legs. Jaye says she's eating again on her own, so it was just a day or so that he had to feed her after being at the vet. I'd like to think she remembered the sound of my voice because she got very calm and looked at me sweetly! She even let me hold her for a brief minute before wanting to be back in her cage. What a thrill to see her doing so well in the care of this great guy!!! He's got another pigeon he's helping, too and they hang out on the same ledge, although he is able to roam about freely. Pidgie seems to like the company though and someday soon, she'll be able to join him for walks on the shelf.

Thanks, Jaye for the continued great care and for letting me come visit.....it was a fun trip in every way!


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

You are welcome...she continues to do fine. It's just a matter of healing time now....poor thing's probably bored silly; but she does have Capp, her shelf-pal up there (at least for another week) and they do have a nice view thru the kitchen window of the pigeons who hang out in the light well. So there's some visual/companion stimulation, at least (beyond my screaming Parrots, of course...)
Vet wanted a return checkup it 2 weeks - so Monday will be 1 week past.


----------



## alikat747 (Jan 1, 2010)

Wait - she was at the vet last Tuesday (4th), so she should be going back the 19th right???? Again, just have them call me.....the 19th is my birthday!! so gimme the GOOD news!!!! You know, you can call me anytime, too. 
Ali


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Last Tues was when she had her legs mended - so we have 7 or so days to go before recheck


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Update ~ one of his/her (I am again questioning whether she is a he (?) ) splints appeared loose so I took him back to vet today. They examined and resplinted.

The left leg is healing well. The right leg is also healing well, structurally, but the orientation of the bone (tarsometatarsus) is such that it begins straight at the body then takes a slight angle after the healing break....so she will probably be bowlegged/pigeon-toed (no pun intended) on that one.

So we continue with meds and such, she has new, clean splints, slightly lighter-weight than before, and can probably come out of them in about 10 days.....


----------



## kbk1942 (Dec 27, 2009)

*You 'Guys" are toooooooooooo much!!*

And the beat goes on...all you folks who love birds and are sympatico! My little sweatheart Boo Boo is doing so well and I have been seeing Hawks almost everyday now flying in when the Pigeons come to feed. I live across from UCSC and there are Peregrin Falcons to name just a few. : 
After all this time taking care of Boo Boo and letting her go, yikes! 
I may have to stop feeding the birds for a while...


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Great to hear Boo-Boo is improving. Sounds like you had a good vet down there.

The hawks/falcons will 'key in' to the feedings...time of day and locations. They are probably sorta "casing the joint" so to speak.

If you can...try not to be regular in your feeding times and locations. Switch things up a bit....even just change the location by 50-100 feet and the times by an hour or two. Also....although sometimes hard to do..feeding them in a location where there is good foot-traffic is also helpful....the busier, the less likely a hawk will take the chance. The more out-of-the-way, the more likely.


----------



## alikat747 (Jan 1, 2010)

Just talked to Jaye today - have been gone for 8 days and was without computer! Pidgie continues to do really well, as he has posted. What a guy - he now has 3 pigeons he's caring for! I can't wait for the day we can release her.......hopefully, this spring!


----------



## alikat747 (Jan 1, 2010)

'Our' bird has her casts off and is starting to fly a little. Jaye says she can push off a little with her legs and that her tailfeathers are about 75% back. Yippee! It is such a great feeling to know that something could be done for such a little creature. I'm humbled by all the great people on this site who do what I did every day! Thanks to all of you.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Glad to hear that the bird is doing so well. That's great!


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

She's slowly staring to use the legs now. At first I was a little alarmed as she was still keeping off of them. But now she's standing occasionally and today, when she lands, she keeps her feet under her. Definitely unsteady, but definitely improving day by day.


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

Just found this thread. Both Jaye and Alikat did a great job with this pigeon. Would love to see a photo of a pigeon with 2 leg splints on. Just have never seen one before. Great thread and great job. min


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Mmmm....yeah, sorry...never did snap a pic with the casts on. 

Anywaaaaaaaaays.....Mom !!!!!.....just about time for the lil' one to be released !

She's been driving me *nutsoid* here for the past several days. She's using both feet well, and is a really good flier ! But she wants out. She now perches at the living room window...longingly gazing at the ferals outside ~

Ali and I had planned on releasing tom'w (Thursday - weather permitting) - when lo and behold almost concurrent with me writing this post - l noticed she was limping again ! Using her right foot gingerly (she can definitely bear weight on it but hobbles a bit and tends to be favoring the left) Probably just sprained it - but in a way fortunate she did it here indoors - as opposed to tom'w when she would have been back outside ! Have crated her and given some medacam - will put off release for a few more days. She has healed well overall. Her weight is good, she looks healthy (albeit she's not a large pigeon). She now walks a bit pigeon-toed, but the legs seem stable .


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Another well done, Jaye! Thank you! Hope this last little limp is just a small thing to overcome.

Terry


----------



## Ivor (May 12, 2008)

Wow, Jaye I can't believe is the same pigeon that I saw last time I was in your house, she looks so cute and without the cast nobody can say that was very bad injured, Great job to both of you Ali and Jaye.

Ivette


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

She gets released tom'w, Wed., back in Oakland with her flock. The leg is stable, just slightly turned inwards (pigeon-toes....hahaha). But she is using it very well. She is itching to get out. We will post about it shortly !


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

*Here's to Happy Endings (or New Beginnings) !*

Well, Ali and I met at lunchtime today to release her. Took us some time to find a local flock, actually...as they weren't in the usual places Ali sees them. But we found initially 4 or 5 on a telephone pole around the corner from the parking garage where Ali first found the little sweetie. 

Put out some food and then several more came....so there were 7 or 8 on the corner of a nice residential block. Plopped down the carrier and opened the door and she literally hopped out smack into the middle of the foraging flock. She ate with them a few minutes then they spooked at a passing car and she ended up on a neighboring roof with another pigeon...a big blue-band. They seemed to know each other because they were doing the sorta things pidgies do when they know each other.....if y'know what I mean. So, it may have been her old beau, because she stuck near him when they would take off and land. 

She seemed very happy and she looked fine...preening herself in the warm sunshine, both legs working, very agile in the air.

A guy approached us who feeds the pigeons there once in a while, so we chatted a bit as well. Looks like a good n'hood for her (am assuming she has learned her lesson about staying away from parking garages !).

So...that's my report...hopefully Ali will chime in as well.....


----------



## Ivor (May 12, 2008)

Oh Jaye , You and Ali are the best!!!!! What a nice happy ending, great job, I can't believe it, Jaye you are the pigeon Angel as my mom keeps saying. 


Ivette


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

What a happy ending... Jaye...YOU ROCK!


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Just a wonderful job you two have accomplished (alikat 747 and Jaye) you each contributed your expertist and got the goal finished of helping a pigeon in very poor health with broken legs and all----and I was also impressed by your supporters along the way of this thread.. Just wonderful....c.hert


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

That is a wonderful ending, you couldn't wish for more.

I hope she has a safe and happy life from now on.

and.... the biggest 'Well Done' to Jaye and Ali. 

Janet


----------



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)

Alikat and Jaye,

Congratulations on such a brilliant team effort, and thank you for sharing this heartwarming story!


----------



## alikat747 (Jan 1, 2010)

*She's holding her own!*

Hi everyone! Thank you all for your amazing support and I'm so sorry for not writing earlier. Jaye came over around lunchtime (as you know) and after walking around for a while, we finally spotted a good group - looked good at any rate. He spread out a little feast, they swooped in and Pidgie hopped right out of her cage and joined right in like she'd never been gone! Then, a really cool thing happened: she spotted a friend (male???), flew up to the rooftop he was declaring as his own and they had quite a conversation: "Why didn't you write?", he wasn't too happy, we could tell. "You go away for months, I don't hear from you and now you want to get all cozy again?" For her part, she played coy and cool as a cucumber and he finally calmed down and they flew off together!

Since then, I've seen her several times both with her little group and on her own looking for treats kind people leave around. I did see her back in the garage I found her in the first time and I was very concerned as she didn't seem to be in a hurry to move away from my car. So, I got out and reminded her that this might not be the greatest place to hang out in....she did get hit by a car here and after all, it cost $800.00!!!! to fix her up so the least she could do would be to exercise some common sense and find a safer place to come out of the rain and wind! She looked at me with her little quizzical smile, turned her back and ambled away - just enough to make me not so nervous. Since then, I've seen her outside, but have yet to see her back in the garage.....fortunately, no new feathers either, so I'm keeping my fingers crossed!


----------

